# Post up pics of yellow cars



## Brazo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355

Yellows only!


----------



## Lespaul

Polished with #80, topped with www wax 

Darren


----------



## swordjo

heres mine.. just good old SRP and Megs NXTth Wax... soon to be getting a proper machine polish when i actually get one!!























































thanks


----------



## blr123

The young lads Jordan after applying Zymol Concourse: -



















Bryan


----------



## typefern

Hi

Thought I'd add my old Civic Jordan photo's when i used to wash with a sponge, dry with a leather then apply auto glym with my old boxers.



















thanks for lookin, there must have been swirls every where


----------



## SiGainey

Clay'd, SRP'd, Nattys Blue followed by Collinite 476 a few days later


----------



## darren_rallye

I didn't know loads about detailing when I had my yellow car, but here's a pic of my EGP'd GTi:


----------



## 182_Blue

Pc, surface with megs #83 then megs #80, sealed with megs #21 and topped with megs #16, but this was a while back so i owuld now porbably use menzerna on it if i i had it now


----------



## leeshez

Fine examples


----------



## Offyourmarks

one from the other week


----------



## arosa_03

my old yellow arosa:


----------



## 182_Blue

nice little car that mate ^


----------



## arosa_03

cheers - it certainley got a few heads turning, swapped it for a black one now (see black section)


----------



## StreetDragster

Really difficult to show the reflections in yellow i find, but here's mine.
Washed > Dried > Clayed > Washed > Dried > Detailing World WWW Wax/Sealant > P21s Carnauba Wax


























































Thanks

Matt


----------



## Mr yella




----------



## chris_20

^^^^nice


----------



## euphoria205

My Fabia vRS - Using Poorboys slick and suds, Megs clay, megs stage 1 paint cleaner, Jeffs Werkstatt Prime Acryllic, Nattys Paste Wax.


----------



## VIPER BAZ

I know some are a bit red i was playing with settings......SORRY


----------



## StreetDragster

Now thats a nice car!


----------



## BCM

First post so be gentle - Just gave my car a quick clean, only found this site a wee while ago and this is really the first time i've been on since reg.


----------



## bigsi

nice viper that first yellow one i have seen


----------



## wd40

StreetDragster said:


> Really difficult to show the reflections in yellow i find, but here's mine.
> Washed > Dried > Clayed > Washed > Dried > Detailing World WWW Wax/Sealant > P21s Carnauba Wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Very nice job that mate , I have a yellow 7 and hope i can get it to come up like that !!!!


----------



## wd40

Here is my banana !!!


----------



## TomZR

heres my banana smoothie



















have got plates on now, but havent took any decent pictures think that will be my job tomorrow


----------



## zaphod

Here's our yellow entry, sort of, Amber Gold. Sorry there's no brown car slot!

Our Saab 96V4 1972, 10 (TEN) thousand miles.


----------



## Bigpikle

love the Saab - very unusual these days and looking superb. Cant see enough classics on here IMHO :thumb:


----------



## Renmure

Westfield Megablade and Lotus Elise 111R









Lotus Esprit GT3


----------



## wd40

Nice toys there matey !!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## ianc61

I cleaned my Dads Saab over the weekend. First time with a PC. Clayed then Sonus SFX2 followed by SFX 3 then a layer of Megs gold class liquid wax. Wheels with Megs wheel brightner.


----------



## campbell

finish is amazing, well done


----------



## VTSKris

Parents car after a full detail





































Kris


----------



## Christian6984

apologies for second pic theres a good few years them


----------



## MATTYP

My old m3 evo


----------



## withoutabix

couple of mine


----------



## Christian6984

^^^ nice


----------



## baptistsan

Are these colour threads no longer used?


----------



## drka-drka

withoutabix said:


> couple of mine


cosford???? i trained there


----------



## EVO_Av

*My Delta*


----------



## midlife_crisis

^^^^^ stunning!!!!!

I love the look of the delta and they didn't look any better than that.


----------



## baptistsan

Love the Delta, what have you used on it?


----------



## Mini 360

NOT mine but one of the guys at my work has one of these......










The ribbing he gets...... :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

My first car was identical to that! Great little go kart!


----------



## Puntoboy

A few of mine


----------



## Mini 360

Puntoboy said:


> My first car was identical to that! Great little go kart!


Go kart but he says its a mch cooler car than mine......he hasnt been offered a third of what mine has been in the past.....










Fool! :argie:


----------



## Puntoboy

Mini 360 said:


> Go kart but he says its a mch cooler car than mine......he hasnt been offered a third of what mine has been in the past.....
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/3974644689_b4fbec22af.jpg
> 
> Fool! :argie:


Fair point. I'd rather have the Mini too but I had a lot of fun in my Sei


----------



## Mini 360

Aye wouldnt mind a shot if it and show him how it should be driven but only with a paper bag on my head haha!


----------



## x28buc

Custard Number 1









Custard Number 2


----------



## Rascal_69

*My Civic*


----------



## Puntoboy

That car rings a bell....


----------



## Rascal_69

Puntoboy said:


> That car rings a bell....


how is that? lol
i have owned the car for nearly 2 years now.


----------



## Puntoboy

I recognise it from somewhere and I can't think where that's how


----------



## Rascal_69

lol. Fast and mod? was inside last year on the MonsterUnit stand?
Driving about Glasgow?
On pistonheads at the moment?


----------



## Puntoboy

Nope none of that lol


----------



## evomad21

heres my yellow golf in need of a detail


----------



## -JP-

Here's our Zafira a.k.a BananaBus:


----------



## DaveysFR

A few pics of my Crono Yellow Leon Cupra








]







]







]


----------



## robj20

This was my previous car. Loved this car, so quick and far from standard.


----------



## GS300

My punto cabrio


----------



## mattler

*Evo 7 XT330*

A few of my old Evo7


----------



## davstt

mates hyundai after a day machining


----------



## Mr Face

*The Captains Classic Yellow*

A little bit of the Captains MG after a full paint correction. Protected with :

CG's EZ Crème Glaze
3 coats of FK1000P &
2 coats of SV BOS for good measure.




























The full story @ 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=136954


----------



## JJstiuk

My old 97 M3 Evo


----------



## mcoupe




----------



## PSJ

My beauty!























































PSJ.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Or here? lol


----------



## Max




----------



## Teejay

Loving the yellow


----------



## nick197

Here's some of mine


----------



## Shy Auto

Pictures of our Mazda Classic RX-4 and our RX-8


----------



## Pookini

More yellow punto!


----------



## Shy Auto

Why do my pictures show as links and not actual images as above posts?


----------



## Teejay

Cos you've attached them, rather than hosted them elsewhere and linked them...

If you upload to somewhere like http://imageshack.us or http://www.photobucket.com then use the


Code:


[ IMG ]http://blah.blah.blah[ /IMG]

 text to paste it in here you'll see images rather than links.

like this:


----------



## Carshine




----------



## S4lek




----------



## Gleam

My Mini


----------



## tonyy

My Ibiza,sonax premium carnauba on it.


----------



## Samuek9




----------



## scortec

heres mine


----------



## Teejay

I like white wheels on cars - proper motorsport look, but was always nervous about putting em on my yellow A3. Thanks Scortec, now I know they won't suit my car.


----------



## Defined Reflections




----------



## dave smith

Defined Reflections said:


>


that is one monster escort mate


----------



## mr v6

Here's a quick one of mine. This was taken the weekend my last job went into administration, that's how I remember it.


----------



## m411mtf

I'm not one to miss an opportunity to pimp a pic of my beloved Astra!


----------



## woodymbr

Not many detailing pictures as such but a few from our toy shop, I mean showroom.

First two are an Abarth 695 Tributo Ferrari with the second two being our Corvette ZR1 at Cholmondeley Castle.





































Oh and does a yellow helicopter count?


----------



## stuupnorth

heres a couple


----------



## JMorty

withoutabix said:


> couple of mine


Fit! Love the car, love the colour!


----------



## Gtiracer

Just found the special thread for Yellows! Didn't realise there was one:


----------



## suzanne




----------



## tones61

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_640/1319047971pYt11H.jpg

:driver:


----------



## BondRS

My Renaultsport


----------



## aimyv6

My vx220 turbo 


















And an old pic


----------



## Giallo GS

Mine:


----------



## JwilliamsM




----------



## TopSport+

perfect one!


----------



## Louise

My 182


----------



## Jim_964

Steve's gorgeous speed yellow 3.6 Turbo on the Gumball rally a few years back. :argie::argie:


----------



## Ming

Fun
Ming the Different


----------



## Palmerino




----------



## Jim_964

Picked this up yesterday, a Speed Yellow 996 TT


----------



## SunnyBoi

Addming mine


----------



## JwilliamsM

Jim_964 said:


> Picked this up yesterday, a Speed Yellow 996 TT


:doublesho


----------



## lord vader

Mine......















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## diamond_ross

991 cab with the ducktail spoiler


----------



## JwilliamsM

lord vader said:


> Mine......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


great colour choce :argie:


----------



## adamck

Mini 360 said:


> NOT mine but one of the guys at my work has one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbing he gets...... :lol:


Well... a mate of mine has recently got rid of his, but its was a great little car!
And it was the cleanest i have ever seen!


















































































I don't think its a bad car at all!


----------



## waxygordon

My 2000 Ek9 type Rx





[/URL

As it stood in the last photo 208 bhp @ 9158 rpm from a 1.6 N/A lol ££££££££ spent


----------



## Gerva90

Not a supercar, sorry 


caricare immagini


url immagine


----------



## pantypoos




----------



## STU3YP

adamck said:


> Well... a mate of mine has recently got rid of his, but its was a great little car!
> And it was the cleanest i have ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its a bad car at all!


That's true dedication to cleanliness. Proper ocd. Respect


----------



## NorvernRob

Easily the best colour I've had on any car, I love it.


----------



## CRIPVW

How about this RS4 we had a work for servicing


----------



## James Bagguley

Its not mine  but freshly clayed and wearing some FK1000P:


----------



## jamie crookston

NorvernRob said:


> Easily the best colour I've had on any car, I love it.


Such a stunning colour when clean.


----------



## Starburst

My previous pocket rocket. :thumb:


----------



## ReetB

I love Liquid Yellow. How about an Exige V6 in that colour?


----------



## Streeto




----------

